# Bachelor thesis about expats



## Vocalism

Hey,

I am writing my bachelor's thesis about the effects of expatriation on different metrics like employee motivation, commitment, trust in the organization, etc. I need to conduct at least 6 interviews for my primary research.

I am looking for people that have been sent by a company to another country for work purposes.

The interviews are very short, around 15-20 minutes, and completely anonymous. They would be conducted via a voice chat program like Skype. For your time, you will be compensated with 10€, which will be sent via Paypal.

If you match my target group and are interested in doing the interview, please feel free to write me on here.

Thanks so much!


----------

